

Dronestagram - Highlighting the very best in aerial drone photography - andrewnez
http://www.dronestagr.am/

======
StavrosK
The interface is so frustrating! I just want to view a slideshow of photos,
but your carousel on the main page keeps leading to new pages!

That said, this is a pretty cool project, and a nice idea as well.

------
allanb
Pretty cool. A shame it shares a name with this, though:
[http://dronestagram.tumblr.com](http://dronestagram.tumblr.com) (Which, imo,
is a more interesting, but completely different idea)

------
edupin
Thanks for your feedbacks. The name is not the most imaginative but it helps
understand the concept easily. May be we'll change the domain name in a few
months :-) We will improve the site in the coming weeks.

------
ulrikrasmussen
Wow, some of the pictures seems to be taken from a pretty high altitude.
Wouldn't this potentially be dangerous if someone decided to fly their drone
in an area near an airport?

